# Who has the worst tattoo in sports?



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

What is the worst tattoo you've seen on an athlete? I just thought of this when I saw the big red lip tattoo on the side of Kenyon Martin's neck from the Denver Nuggets. By far the worst.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

The giant penis tattoo on Brock def takes it for me. I don't get it, he has money, why not at least get it re-done so then it would be a stupid tattoo, not a stupid penis tattoo.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

agree 100%... penis sword for the win. if he would tilt his head down and stick out his tounge... eww. hah


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

mike tyson's face,
i think it looks sort of cool,
but you have to admit it is sorta stupid.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow comparing Tysons face to Brocks coc, I mean "sword" I dont even know who to vote for so Lesnar wins for being the one who can afford to have it removed and not have being punch drunk as an excuse.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

The penis sword will always win. I had my father-in-law laughing his ass off talking about it. And then when he saw it, last UFC, he dies laughing again. What a tool.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

True enough I was gonna say well at least Lesnar can wear a shirt (Tyson cant were a mask or at least he doesnt yet) but then I realized Lesnar is in a career where he spends alot of time topless,


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Toxic said:


> True enough I was gonna say well at least Lesnar can wear a shirt (Tyson cant were a mask or at least he doesnt yet) but then I realized Lesnar is in a career where he spends alot of time topless,


Haha, I can't really think of a time where he did have a shirt on. Maybe at the weigh ins or something...


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

how about stephon marbury's head tattoo of his sneaker logo..that one is pretty stupid...


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

I found some truly bad ones:
http://www.cwhyteforpresident.com/badtattoo.html


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Wandi's back of the head tat is pretty bad, but he is Wandi, so it looks pretty cool on him.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

this guy by far, has the worst tattoo in the world 










Yea, u read right, apparantly he has a small penis.

Oh yea and this one (same guy)










Notice the swastika.


----------



## cormacraig (Oct 27, 2008)

D.P. said:


> this guy by far, has the worst tattoo in the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It makes perfect sense that a f***ing nazi would have a small penis. Who is this guy?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

His name is Melvin Costa, Idk if he's still fighting but he has a record of 4-1, the last I heard of him was in 2007..claims he's not racist btw.


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

It'll be awesome to see a racist fight and hopefully get beat down.


----------

